# #352614



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Yesterday turned out better than i had expected. It was windy, cold, the beach had changed a lot since last week, but, we scored plenty of bait and I brought my 20lb set up and shrimp to try for something different. 

I kayaked a red snapper head out about 300 yards, then put some slices of grouper in the first gut on the long rods. i had the snapper head on a float. the float was attached to 50ft of 50lb mono then to a rock that had 12lb mono wrapped around it and a loop connection. i hung the snapper several feet under the float and hoped a Mako would be cruising by. 









the smaller bait rod paid off. first hook up was on it and i was fighting what was comparable to a 50" class leopard shark. after a 7 or 8 min. tussle i had this 32" spotfin, i mean black drum on the beach. 










soon after my 9/0 is bent over and screeming. I hook into it and it peeling 16-18lbs of drag like nothing. does a good 60 yard run then starts to turn. I kept watching the horizon but there was no jumping going on so I started to think it might be a bull. got her to the beach and its a 84" (7ft) sand bar. My first shark i get to tag. I was using a 10/0 owner super mutu with the barb removed. made for an easy un hooking process. 



















She swam off, now known as *#352614*



















got another bait out. this time just on the bottom and about 300 yards as well. 









not too long after i hook up! while im hooked up something picked up the shrimp and Hannah was on it. She landed a huge redfish and it looked longer than the drum i had landed. I got the phone ready to take a pic while i had the 9/0 in my hand and she turned and said she just wanted to release it. so back it went with no pic. 

got the shark in, another sandy and another tag. 


















we stay another few hours hoping to use the last tag. not much went on until Hannahs long rod goes off. she hooks up and the line breaks. 3rd break off with the big game solar collector green. not long after my long rod goes off, Hannah hooks up and the white/clear big game mono holds just fine. for the 6th or seventh shark. that solar collector stuff is going in the trash. 

Hannah gets her sand bar in and we get the last tag in and send her on her way. 









called it a night after that.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome report!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Good Report*

I don't fish for them any more, but when I did, I found that a large mullet head also worked wondermously for both sharks and big Redfish. C2


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work lowprofile.
Thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool Report. If you catch a fish with a tag should you remove it or just get the numbers off of it? I know for awhile on the river they would pay you for tags in bass.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Cool pics/report! Must be nice to have a mate like Hannah that loves fishing with ya!! Congrats!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Flukedaddy, If you catch a fish you should remove the tag because there are so many different tagging programs that you will not only need the number but you need the instructions for returning the information. Get the measurements of the fish, if possible, for inclusion with the capture information (location and date). Ideally, you should exchange the tag retrieved for your new tag that you insert. If you fish for one particular species then you may get involved with the primary conservation organization for that species; i.e. The Billfish Foundation for Marlin and Sailfish. Also, some state conservation agencies, universities (Florida Atlantic University & University of Miami) and some research organizations (Woods Hole) may have their own unique tagging programs. Some do pay rewards. Some satellite tracking tags cost upwards to $6,000 USD each. If you find them make sure you return them and encourage any friends you have to do so....especially your commercial fishing buddies. I have seen those guys with whole shoe boxes full of tags and no motivation to return them. Conservation is it's own reward but these organizations need to do a better job of getting info out on what to do when you retrieve tags.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Do you have those sinkers on a sliding barrel swivel or do they stay in place? Great pics!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great report..interesting read. Thanks for taking the time to write it.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

those spotfin croakers uh black drum get alot bigger here than california.

the first time I caught a whiting here I woiuld have sworn it was a corbina.
nice report and pics,thanks


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> those spotfin croakers uh black drum get alot bigger here than california.
> 
> the first time I caught a whiting here I woiuld have sworn it was a corbina.
> nice report and pics,thanks


yeah no doubt. 

for those confused about the references. 

this is a leopard shark 









this is a spotfin









and corbina


----------

